# Peep sight question



## 2redheads (Aug 29, 2009)

Does a peep sight exist that has a "cross hair" in the peep sight that you could align with the pin when you look thru the peep sight??  Does that even make sense?  It just seems to me that would help consistency even more.  If it doesn't exist and makes sense to others, let me know so I can go to the patent office!!


----------



## jjones165 (Aug 29, 2009)

You dont need a peep with cross hairs.  Shooting a bow is not like shooting a rifle with a scope.  When shooting a rifle you put total concentration on the cross hairs which blurs out the target.  With a bow total concentration is on the target which blurs out the pins.  The peep is only there to help you as an anchor point so the sights are always in line with your eyes when you shoot.  Focus on the center of the center.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Aug 29, 2009)

Its a good idea but if your anchor point is not solid it wont help you either way ,  if your anchor moves even slightly even if you line up the crosshairs and your anchor has moved your eye will look through it slightly different thus affecting your shot.... practice anchor point (for instance i put my ear lobe between my pinky and ring finger at full draw so it will be consistant in less my ear starts to stretch),   get the right size peep for you. i find it helps me is i can just barely see my sight housing at full draw that way i know i'm lined  up. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2redheads (Aug 29, 2009)

I think that's my issue.  My peep sight is too large and I'm having trouble focusing on the center.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Aug 30, 2009)

I had the same issue and was accurate for the most part then i went to a smaller peep to there if my eye was off one way or the other i wouldnt be able to see the orange ring on my sight housing. not i line the housing inside my peep pick my pin and a spot and let her rip,, it will tighten up your groups too. the smaller you go the more accurate it gets but on a hunting rig dont get too small for lighting issues. Most guys on their tourney rigs shoot small small peeps but they shoot in perfect light most of the time. If reccomend the G5 metta peep comes in a variety of sizes their made of magniesium so they retain speed better then the plastic or composite ones and i think its due to the finish they put on em but they are great in low light.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 30, 2009)

i felt as if my g5 collected less light than my standard fletcher... actully had some of a glare to it


----------



## reylamb (Aug 30, 2009)

Crosshairs in the peep are just going to blur everything out in front of them.  They would be too close to your eye to accomplish anything.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Aug 30, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i felt as if my g5 collected less light than my standard fletcher... actully had some of a glare to it



What size peep are you shooting?  I was shooting an eliminator button right off the string until this year. switched to a d loop and took awhile to get used to it because it moved my peep away from my eye we shortened my d loop to move it back closer and closed up the peep size anyways i wonder if my peep being closer to my eye has anything to do with the way it seems to gather light. from your avatar it looks like your peep is further from your eye? I dont know but I finally found one that works. one of these days I'd like to put one on a scale and see exactly what the weight difference is.


----------



## dturnersr (Aug 30, 2009)

On my DXT hunting bow my G5 Metta peep is 3/16.  I've used a 1/4, but it depends on your sight diameter, and your preference.  The less weight on the center of the string, enables more speed, less vibration.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 30, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Crosshairs in the peep are just going to blur everything out in front of them.  They would be too close to your eye to accomplish anything.



Yep!


----------



## 2redheads (Aug 30, 2009)

My peep is the original that came with the bow, which is an older PSE.  I just got started last year and just wanted to buy a cheaper bow to see if I liked shooting a bow.  I would say the peep is 5/16 or even 3/8".  When I look thru the peep and get the pin on the target, there's so much space in there that I got to thinking that it would help to have a "cross hair".  Don't get me wrong, I'm still shooting 4" groups at 30 yards and 6" groups at 40 yards, but I shoot every day and want to get more consistent.

I just bought a DXT over the weekend and will be taking it to the bow shop to get it set up, so this information is very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Aug 30, 2009)

sweet! cant wait to see some pics of the deer you wack with your new DXT Good luck buddy!


----------



## Big Chief 99 (Aug 30, 2009)

If you are wanting to do away with your peep sight try the Vital Gear Hollow Pino sights.  No peep sight required. It came on the bow I just bought and thought I wouldnt like them but I shoot good groups so Im going to stick with the sight.  Just line them up like a cross hair in a scope and let it fly.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 31, 2009)

i was shooting a 1/8 inch peep.... i was not impressed with the g5 but thats ok.... its all about opinion... and yes shooting a 30 inch draw does sharpen up the string angle.... but my form is top notch so...... yea i didnt like the g5 and i will be going back witha superball


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Aug 31, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i was shooting a 1/8 inch peep.... i was not impressed with the g5 but thats ok.... its all about opinion... and yes shooting a 30 inch draw does sharpen up the string angle.... but my form is top notch so...... yea i didnt like the g5 and i will be going back witha superball


 A buddy of mine shoots a super ball and swears by em, I like my setup for now but im going to try it on my new bow for next year.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 1, 2009)

well worth the money in my opinion


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 1, 2009)

The Nighthawk peep sorta has a cross hair design to it.  I think Mathews shooter George Dixon has switched over to them and swears he is shooting better than ever.

Check 'em out:  http://www.nitehawkarchery.com/store/


----------



## reylamb (Sep 2, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> The Nighthawk peep sorta has a cross hair design to it.  I think Mathews shooter George Dixon has switched over to them and swears he is shooting better than ever.
> 
> Check 'em out:  http://www.nitehawkarchery.com/store/



The nitehawk sorta does, but then again, sorta not.  THe crosshair is actually the open part of the peep.   I got one free at a show once and tried it, but got a halo effect really bad, probably my vision as much as anything.

As for KingGeorge.....nevermind, I have not gotten banned from here in many moons, might as well not start now.  Although, for the record, King George is not a Mathews Pro Staffer any longer, he may shoot a Mathews, but not a staff member......


----------



## crawdad24 (Sep 2, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i was shooting a 1/8 inch peep.... i was not impressed with the g5 but thats ok.... its all about opinion... and yes shooting a 30 inch draw does sharpen up the string angle.... but my form is top notch so...... yea i didnt like the g5 and i will be going back witha superball



Who said your form was top notch? Stan Potts??


----------



## Bowhunter314 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Cross Hair Peep*

A company called Fop Sight http://fopsight.com


----------



## Bowhunter314 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Another site*

http://www.fopsight.com/ is the newer website.


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 22, 2011)

Bowhunter314 said:


> http://www.fopsight.com/ is the newer website.



Have you used this peep?


----------



## wbg2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Not sure if this will help but, I'm new to archery and I'm learning as I go. I've been to two different bow shops in the past three weeks. I've had draw length adjusted for me by both using their methods which ended up being different. The first guy set my new bows draw length by looking at me while at full draw, then adjusting it.

I just took it to a different bow shop today and they said my draw length was way short. They made adjustments and it does feel better now. They also replaced my peep with a larger one and it looks better also. 

They both suggested different anchor points....

Both of these guys were real nice, informative, and professional but, had different ways and thoughts of how my bow should be set-up for me. There is a big difference in comfort and feel in my bow set-up now.

How do you know yours is set-up as it should be? Could it be more comfortable set-up different? I would still be shooting my bow in an awkward set-up if I hadn't visited that second shop.....


----------

